# Best Colossians Resources



## BradVos (Dec 7, 2013)

I am starting a sermon series on Colossians. What commentaries would you recommend? Any sermon series on that book that you think I should listen to?


----------



## gkterry (Dec 7, 2013)

It is an obvious answer, but the first place I would turn is Calvin's Commentaries, followed closely by Matthew Poole.


----------



## psycheives (Dec 7, 2013)

I second that. ^^^ And to Calvin and Poole, you can add Matthew Henry


----------



## py3ak (Dec 7, 2013)

Calvin's commentary on Colossians stood out to me as exceptionally good, even by Calvin's standards. John Davenant's commentary on Colossians, republished by the Banner of Truth as part of their Geneva series is magnificent. If for some strange reason I were choosing only a single resource, this would be the one; but it would be painful not to have the expositions by Robert Rollock, Edward Elton, and Paul Baynes. I don't have Daille's exposition of Colossians, but his reputation precedes him. Thomas Cartwright also has a series of sermons on the book.


----------



## Eoghan (Dec 13, 2013)

John Gill (e-sword and free) and Jay Adams - The Christian Counselor's Commentary


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 13, 2013)

The F.F. Bruce one looks good and has some good reviews.

The Epistles to the Colossians, to Philemon, and to the Ephesians (New International Commentary on the New Testament): F. F. Bruce: 9780802825100: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't forget O'Brien in the WBC.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll "third" the suggestion for Calvin, Poole, and Henry.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a list of published Puritan and Reformed sermons on Colossians, drawn from over 150 pastors & theologians:

http://www.pcahistory.org/sermons/col.html


----------



## bookslover (Dec 14, 2013)

_The Epistles of Paul to the Colossians and Philemon: An Introduction and Commentary_ by Herbert M. Carson; "The Tyndale New Testament Commentaries" series (Leicester: Inter-Varsity Press, 1963). A good, basic, but very informative commentary on both books.


----------



## gkterry (Dec 14, 2013)

Wayne:

The link doesn't work. You need to add an 'l' to the end of the "htm" to make it work. 

That is an excellent resource!


----------



## BradVos (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks all! Here is the actual link mentioned above. PCA Historical Center: Textual Index of Puritan & Reformed Sermons - Colossians


----------



## Wayne (Dec 18, 2013)

I must have copied too quickly. Thanks, Brad, for providing a corrected URL.


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 18, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> John Gill (e-sword and free) and Jay Adams - The Christian Counselor's Commentary



I never knew that there was a Christian counselors commentary.
There is this Top 5 Commentaries on the Books of Colossians and Philemon by Keith Mathison | Ligonier Ministries Blog


----------



## MW (Dec 19, 2013)

Don't forget James Fergusson on the Epistles. The exposition demonstrates skill in bringing together the connection of the verses in terms of the general scope of a passage before enlarging on the individual doctrines which emerge from the interpretation.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Dec 19, 2013)

I too would strongly recommend John Davenant's commentary. It's a surprisingly large volume for the little book of Colossians. However, I can assure you, unlike some puritans, Mr. Davenant is never just filling up space with his writing. It is all very good and his points of application are incredibly helpful and immediately tied to the text. I would put him at the top of your list.


----------

